# Teich reinigung



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier im Forum und habe direkt eine frage an euch fachleute.

Lohnt es jetzt noch den Teich zu leeren und zu säubern (denn er schaut grauenvoll aus :cry: )Bilder folgen) oder bis im herbst abwarten.

Hintergrund : Haus mit teich gekauft, umgebaut renoviert, bewohnbar.
jezt ist der garten dran und evtl. der teich (hab aber noch nicht die Ahnung in sachen umgang/handhabung  ,  )

für einen rat oder tipp wäre ich euch dankbar

mfg
13dl20 / Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

was heißt grauenvoll  

stell doch bitte mal ein paar bilder ein. je schneller desto schneller wird hilfe nahen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hi und willkommen!

Sind denn Fische im Teich?

Bilder wären net schlecht. Aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich gelesen habe, dass man eher im Herbst einen Teich reinigen soll. Aber nicht zu dicht vor dem Winter - sollte ich den Link finden, stell ich ihn gegen später mal rein!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

*Teichreinigung mit Bakterien*

Hallo,

da es hier gerade um Teichreinigung geht. Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen mit diesen Bakterienkulturen gemacht, die es überall im Fachhandel gibt. Angeblich soll die den Teichschlamm sehr gut abbauen. Ich bin da noch sekeptisch, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand damit positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
ja es sind Fische drin

ca. 15 Goldfische 
10 - 15 Bitterlinge
4 - 5 Gründlinge
__ Silberkarpfen wieviele ???
1 Koi  ca. 35 - 40 cm
2 Koi  ca. 15 - 18 cm
4 koi  ca. 8 - 10 cm
Teichmuscheln

bei 8,5 m größte länge x 5,3m größte breite und angeblich tiefste stelle 2,2m

angaben des vorbesitzers

gruß

markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Markus,
viele Fische bedeutet meist, dass Technik (Filter) erforderlich ist.
Also wir brauchen Input:
- Bilder !!!
- Gibt es Filter ?
- Pflanzenfilter vorhanden ?
- Bepflanzung vorhanden ? Vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen ?(sehr wichtig)
- Teichprofil (steile Wände, Schrägen)
- Bodensubstrat ? (Sand, Kies, nakte Folie)

Gib uns Input und du wirst geholfen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

So sieht ein grauenvoller Teich aus !   

http://www.schwebealgen.com/html/produkt.html


Ich wusste garnicht dass man einen Teich zur Wolle / Stoff Gewinnung benutzen kann.     

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Georg
Ja es gibt eine Filteranlage.
nachdem ich schon länger hier etwas herumblättere und mich nach filtern im netz umgesehen habe ich ähnliches bei e-bay für 99,- € (super Teichfilter bis 50.000l)gefunden.
Gardena Filterpumpe 15.000l/h.

Was verstehst du unter Pflanzenfilter.........?????
Uferbepflanzung vorhanden, was es ist noch keine ahnung (unwissenheit).
1ne gr. + 2 kl. seerosen

Zum Teichprofil kann ich dir/euch noch nicht viel sagen denn die sichtweite beträgt ca. 40-50 cm gen boden.

Wovon Reichlich vorhanden ist, ist Tannennadeln Zapfen ähnliche gebilde aber weich und wohl jedemenge schlamm, da mir gestern ein etwas größerer stein ins wasser viel und es danach blasen gab und etwas gestunken hat.

Boden ???

Bilder folgen die Tage Kamera ist noch nicht wieder hier.

Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

*re*

ich will Dir sicher nichts streitig machen !!
zeig mal den link bei ebay !

mfgk.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

tulpe schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht ein grauenvoller Teich aus !
> 
> http://www.schwebealgen.com/html/produkt.html
> 
> ...



toll ,

wenn mein Teich soo aussieht 
würde ICH das Geld für den "Dino"
lieber dem Kipperfahrer als Trinkgeld geben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Ein paar bilder wie versprochen...............
geht leider nicht bekomme sie nicht hochgeladen,
bekomme die antwort: Das Attachment/Bild muss kleiner als 640x480 Pixel sein. oder zu gross

ist aber nicht an dem 640x480 / 84kb größe

was läuft da falsch????ß Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!

gruss 
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Da es mit dem posten nicht klappte habe ich sie mit Karsten seiner hilfe
ins Album gestellt.

Das Netz ist gegen die Nadeln, hilft aber nicht viel.

gruß

Markus

P.s. Danke Karsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

so jetz habe ich die bilder drin und keiner meldet sich mehr.
naja, kann man nichts machen.

habe mir jetzt vorgenommen ende juli eine grundreinigung vorzunehmen und einen biotec 36 anzuschaffen.

gruss

markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

oh, hab ich doch vergessen mich anzumelden.

ich wars
markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Markus,

no koi panik - es gibt Menschen, die sind net rund um die Uhr online.

Da es jetzt schon recht spät ist und ich geistig nicht mehr auf Höchstleistung arbeite, nur ein paar Wortfetzen:

A) Wegen des Nadelgehölzes würde ich einen Skimmer einbauen. Die Nadeln treiben recht lange auf der Oberfläche bevor sie absinken - Zeit genug, um im Skimmer zu verschwinden.

B) Aufräumen mußt du sicher auf jeden Fall - hab ich das richtig gesehen - ist das Stroh im Teich oder habe ich schon optische Täuschungen? Wann der beste Zeitpunkt ist für die Tiere, keine Ahnung - hoffentlich weiß da jemand mehr - ich denke nur, zu heiss sollte es nicht sein, da sind die Tiere eh stark belastet und zu dicht vor dem Winter auch nicht, da verbraten die sonst u.U. unnötig Kräfte, die sie für den Winter brauchen. Wie wolltest Du denn reinigen?

C) Filter ist bei so vielen Fischen sicher nicht schlecht - würde ich an den Skimmer anschließen (ist da gar keine Pumpe drin?)

D) Evtl. kannst Du eine Flachzone ja so umbauen, dass die Fische nicht dran kommen und Du viele Pflanzen einsetzen kannst, damit die die Nährstoffe im Teich mit verbraten - z.B. Wasserlilien, __ Binsen etc.

E) Ich geh jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hi Markus
Habe ich das richtig gesehen das du oberhalb noch einen teich hast ? wenn ja ,und er in den vorhandenen Teich läuft,dann ninn ihn doch als Pflanzenbecken ohne Fische.
Skimmer ist von Susanne eine gute Idee betr der Nadeln.
Ich würde den alten Teich zum Teil leerpumpen und mitr ansehen wie es dort aussieht.Da es viel Fisch ist kannst du sie ja nicht rausfangen ,daher ein Teil des Wassere raus und dann nach für nach den Boden reinigen.So können die kleinen Bewohner sich dahin verdrücken wo du nicht am wühlen bist.
viel Erfolg  und denk drann die Natur braucht Zeit.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Marcus,

Da Du ja ohnehin den Teich richtig säubern willst, ist es aus meiner Sicht egal, ob Du es jetzt machst oder erst im Herbst.

Bevor Du damit anfängst, mußt Du Dir aber wohl wirklich Gedanken über die Tanne machen. Auch ein Skimmer wird wohl nicht in der Lage sein, alles was von der Tanne kommt, von der Oberfläche abzusaugen. Im übrigen werden wohl die ganzen Nadeln durch Fangkorb des Skimmers durchrutschen und so dann auch schnell den eigentlichen Filter verstopfen.

Sollte die Tanne nicht beseitigt werden können, besteht für Dich ja vielleicht auch die Möglichkeit, den Teich an einer anderen Stelle zu plazieren. Mit etwas Geschick läßt sich wohl auch noch die alte Folie weiter verwenden (setzt aber ein vorsichtiges Entfernen des Schlamms voraus).

Den Aushub des neuen Teichs könntest Du dann zum Füllen des alten Teichs verwenden.

Du mußt Dir beim Reinigen des Teichs auch Gedanken über den Verbleib der Fische machen. Dabei mußt Du immer bedenken, dass es für die Fische nicht wirklich gut ist, wenn man sie direkt in frisches Wasser setzt. Das bedeutet, dass Du auch nach dem Wiederbefüllen des Teichs am besten noch 4 Wochen wartest, bis Du die Fische wieder einsetzt.

Also Du siehst, Du mußt erst einiges an Vorbereitungsarbeit leisten, bevor Du das Wasser ablassen kannst.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt..... ggf. reicht es schon, wenn Du Dir einen Profischlammsauger besorgst bzw. irgendwo leihst. Möglicherweise kommst Du damit auch schon klar, ein Versuch wäre es auf jeden Fall wert. Anschließend könntest Du dann noch zu 50 % das Wasser wechseln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Danke Susanne, Marcus und Danke Harald,

Der skimmer steht seit einer Std. und ist schon kräftig am saugen,
@marcus
Ja ich habe  das 2. becken oberhalb des großen teichs und das mit dem pflanzenfilter ist mir auch schon durch den kopf gegangen, aber mit was für pflanzen??????? daten oberfläche 3x2x1,2m leichte schräge, 
uferflachzone 3x2x0,1m.

@ Harald
teich umsetzen lohnt nicht, überall __ tannen und sonstige nadelhölzer auf unserem wie auch auf den Nachbargrundstücken ringsrum.
mit der unterbringung der fische in der zwischenzeit der reinigung und danach sehe ich ein paar probleme (was für ein becken kann man da nehmem, ein hälterungsbecken für die zwischenzeit zu teuer oder kann man sich soetws leihen?),und was passiert mit den uferpflanzen? alle rausreissen?? und weg,denn oben habe ich den platz nicht um alles unterzubringen. und was mache ich mit den seerosen in der zwischenzeit,
denn der boden sieht fürchterlich aus ca. 30-40cm schlamm mit nicht verrotteten tannennadeln. ..........woher ich das wissen will! habe ca 80% des wassers ausgetauscht und genug arbeit auf mich zukommen sehen.
dea: 

 :!: Hiiiiiiiilfe suche profischlammsauger verleih im raum
 düsseldorf-neuss :!: 

bis dahin und schonmal danke euch 3en

markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

in gladbach wird der pondivac von oase verliehen !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Lars,

Ist das der pondivac 1 oder 2 von oase und was kann der.......
bzw. hält er sein versprechen oder ist nur was für kleine teiche?
denn dort unten ist reichlich von dem übelriechendem zeug.
ich geh mal davon aus das es bestimmt 5x5x0,3-0,4 m sind die dort seit jahren liegen, denn wie ich cvom nachbarn erfahren habe ist am teich großartig nie was gemacht worden.

gruß
markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Markus,

hab sowas ja noch nie machen müssen, aber wenn da so viel "Dreck" unten ist, wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, den Teich wirklich abzulassen auf eine gewisse Resthöhe und das ganze dann einfach auszuschaufeln? 

Die Fische könntest Du ja u.U. (so Deine Frau nicht in der Nähe ist   ) für die Dauer in der Badewanne zwischenlagern - mit Teichwasser füllen, Fische rein, Material rausschaufeln, Wasser und Fische wieder rein.

Oder was meint ihr anderen - ist das zu amateurhaft gedacht? Aber bei den beschriebenen Mengen kommt mir so ein Schlammsaugerchen etwas fehl am Platz vor ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Marcus,

also für kleine Teiche ist der Schlammsauger von Oase wohl gut geeignet.

Wenn das mit den Reinigen nicht Tage und Wochen dauert   , würde ich die Fische in Regen-Wassertonnen "parken"! 300 l

Teichwasser nehmen und für genügend Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgen(Teichbelüfter-Sauerstoffstein).Falls das länger dauert (sollte aber nicht wenns geht) regelmäßig Wasserwechsel durchführen!
*:!: Die Behälter nicht in die Sonne stellen  :!: *
Habe es bei meinen Teichumbau im März auch so gemacht.
Ist zwar nicht sehr komfortabel aber für einen oder zwei Tage geht das schon.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

@susanne

die Badewanne ist mein........., meine frau geht lieber duschen......
so lieb die fische ja sind aber in meine wanne kommen die nicht.
nun dann es wird schon irgend einen weg geben da bin ich mir sicher.
habe ja hier tatkräftige hilfe bei euch gefunden(auch wenn es nur mit den fingern oder sonstigen ist).

@Thorsten

zur not leihe ich mir 2 oder 3 davon aus denn habe erfahren das sie hier in neuss auch vermietet werden. weis nur noch nicht welcher.

bis dahin gruß

Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Marcus.

Was für eine schöne Anlage! Da hat der Vorbesitzer doch eine schöne Vorarbeit geliefert.

Aber wo ist eigentlich das Problem bezugs Fischverbleib? Du hast doch zwei voneinander getrennte Teiche (die Verbindung lässt sich doch unterbrechen, oder?).

Also dann zuerst den Fischteich leerlaufen lassen, die sich unten sammelnden Fische mit Keschern in den anderen, flachen Teich umsetzen, danach die Seerosen (die Uferpflanzen belassen). Wenn die Belüftung/Filteranlage sich nicht in den oberen Teich umsetzen lässt, hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Eimer __ Hornkraut/__ Wasserpest übrig? 
Dann den Boden ausschaufeln, die Folie nur abspritzen (keine Chemie einsetzen), das Wasser vom oberen Teich in den unteren fliessen lassen, Fische wieder umsetzen und dann den oberen Teich einfach abspritzen (geht fix mit Hochdruckreiniger und Dreckwasserpumpe). Bevor der zweite Teich neu befüllt wird, Kies einfüllen für die Filterbakterien (1 Euro pro Eimer) und mit Klärpflanzen bestücken als Pflanzenfilter.

Sollte dann nicht in den Folgejahren ein Absaugen der blanken Folie des Hauptteiches (Tannennadelproblem u.a.) mit einem Teichschlammsauger ausreichend sein? Absaugen im Pflanzenfilterteich wohl nicht nötig, die Pflanzen brauchen schliesslich auch etwas Dünger und wachsen besser mit etwas Schlamm.

Teichschlamm-Abbaubakterien bringen bei einer unverrotteten Schicht vermutlich nada - bei meinem noch als Pflanzenmaterial erkennbaren Altlasten jedenfalls nix. Sie sollen zwar (neben der primären Aufgabe des Detritusabbau) die Verrottung beim Kompostieren verkürzen, aber eben nur verkürzen, keine Wunder vollbringen (eine leicht beschleunigte Verrottung ist keine Beseitigung des Schlamm-Problems, sondern vermehrt nur das Endprodukt: noch mehr Schlamm). 
Und einen Teichschlammsauger halte ich da für eine halbe Sache: dauert bei der Menge wahrscheinlich ewig und dürfte weniger gründlich sein als eine Totalsäuberung. Teichschlammsauger scheinen mir mehr was für regelmäßige Reinigunsarbeiten zu sein, weniger für eine Totalsanierung (ein Teil des Schlammes wirbelt auf und setzt sich dann langsam wieder überall ab).

Also ich finde, dass sich da doch mit relativ wenig Aufwand (gezählt an Arbeitstagen und finanziellen Investitionen) ein Paradies draus machen lässt! 

Wie wäre es mit Kaffee und Kuchen und ein paar __ Muscheln für einen Tag mithelfen (gemeinschaftlicher Arbeitseinsatz)? Zum Schaufeln oder mit Hochdruckreiniger abspritzen. Ich muss dich aber warnen: Ich bin ebenfalls blutiger Teich-Neuling und primär an nützlichen Erfahrungen und Anregungen für meine anstehende Teichreinigung (keine Angst - die mache ich dann alleine) interessiert. Ich bin auch durch Umzug diesen Winter ganz frisch an einen Teich gekommen, aber nur ein vergleichsweise kleines Becken von 8x1,7x1,3 m, ohne Teichtechnik und mit mehr Problemen als bei dir. Ich wäre froh, statt dessen deinen Teich vorgefunden zu haben. 

Gruß aus Kreis Heinsberg
Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Diana,
gegen die anlage an sich sagt ja keiner etwas, es geht mir ja um den inhalt der wohl über jahre nicht geplegt worden ist.

Ja Ja mit den fischen ins 2. becken das ginge müsste vorher nur die uw-pflanzen wieder entfernen.

Arbeitende hände hätte ich genug, wozu hat man denn einen freundes- oder bekanntenkreis. ich gehe davon aus das das an einem wochenende geschaft ist.

ins sachen pflanzenfilter wieso kies, habe da eher an eine schicht tonröhchen in höhe von 20-30 cm gedacht.

gruß
markus


----------

